# des brown/mark evanns/tosh duncan



## jeffkidney (Aug 12, 2008)

alo there ime trying to get in touch with des brown origanly from yarmouth i had the pleasure of sailing with him in 80 with bp i do no he whent to ocl after that ,hope you can help me.....another mark evan ,a taff from the rhonda!! bp in the early 80"s rfa in 85 fort grange ...... 1 more tosh duncan from redcar was a cadet with bp early 80"s .any help would would be great thanks(Thumb)


----------



## graymay (Aug 2, 2007)

jeffkidney said:


> alo there ime trying to get in touch with des brown origanly from yarmouth i had the pleasure of sailing with him in 80 with bp i do no he whent to ocl after that ,hope you can help me.....another mark evan ,a taff from the rhonda!! bp in the early 80"s rfa in 85 fort grange ...... 1 more tosh duncan from redcar was a cadet with bp early 80"s .any help would would be great thanks(Thumb)


Hi Mate, Des is working on the oil rigs for either Weatherford or Franks. I bumped into him a couple of years ago, he was sitting in the messroom telling someone how "just recently went bald" I corrected him and reminded him that he was baliding as a boy when I sailed with him in 1982! He wasn't too pleased.


----------

